# My First Ridden Concours D'Elegance Class



## DuffyDuck

Absolutely stunning!

That skirt is gorgeous (can I ask where you got it from?)

I am incredibly jealous that you have these classes and I don't!
You both look great. Well done!


----------



## Fellpony

DuffyDuck said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> That skirt is gorgeous (can I ask where you got it from?)
> 
> I am incredibly jealous that you have these classes and I don't!
> You both look great. Well done!


Thank you 

The skirts and hatbands I have made by two great seamstresses here in the UK.

Pester you show organizers to hold the classes... and get a group of Riders in your area interested in doing this form of show class .

It can also be done inhand too, here's some pics of my matching inhand skirt


----------



## DuffyDuck

You look absolutely beautiful, it has all the elegance of the ladies skirts you see when they ride side saddle, but more so!

Unfortunately I have no horse (but going to check out a stable this evening!) but I'll be back in the UK soon so will have to see what I can find!

Your horse is a stunner too, those dapples!


----------



## Fellpony

Thank you 

Here is some of my other outfits and one I bought for my young rider who rides my Fell pony for us 

This is the outfit for my Fell mare and her rider Aby


----------



## Fellpony

This is an outfit I have just had made but not yet worn at a show


----------



## Fellpony

And this was my original outfit that I had for my Fell mare but for one reason or another we never actually got to show in it  But I still have it even though I no longer ride her as got to heavy for her so my younger rider... rides her now.

In some of them I think I look like Queen Victoria lol 

But here's the outfit I had a small photo shoot in


----------



## jenkat86

Love it!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

So is this a regular pleasure class (Walk, Trot, Canter, Reverse and Line Up) only done with a long dress and costume on?


----------



## Mulefeather

Absolutely beautiful! You look like a grand lady in those costumes  Where do you have them made? Pleasure driving has a similar concours de elegance class, and a lot of people have wonderful costumes.


----------



## Fellpony

Red Gate Farm said:


> So is this a regular pleasure class (Walk, Trot, Canter, Reverse and Line Up) only done with a long dress and costume on?


It mainly walk/trot lineup then individual show which can include canter its normally optional.... But at bigger. higher level shows it includes canter in the go round too.Its based 50 percent on the ride/horse and 50 percent on the costume


----------



## Fellpony

Mulefeather said:


> Absolutely beautiful! You look like a grand lady in those costumes  Where do you have them made? Pleasure driving has a similar concours de elegance class, and a lot of people have wonderful costumes.


Thank you 

I buy jackets of Ebay and have skirts and hatbands made by two seamstresses to compliment the jackets and the horses and ponies... My skirts can cost upto £200 depending on the material but if I was competing at a much higher level I would be paying £500 - £700 for a bespoke outfit including a handmade jacket, skirt and hatband.

Some of these outfits are absolutely stunning creations. I am just starting out in the class at local level shows..but want to progress when we have more experience


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Fellpony said:


> It mainly walk/trot lineup then individual show which can include canter its normally optional.... But at bigger. higher level shows it includes canter in the go round too.Its based 50 percent on the ride/horse and 50 percent on the costume


This looks very interesting and your outfits are lovely!

I see you ride astride. Is the skirt split or do you have to bunch up the front hem to drape over the front of the saddle?

Is there any specific time period (I read this started in the 1700's and developed into showing off fancy cars when the horse went out of style) they want in the costumes? I'm seeing some different eras in the hats vs the jackets.


----------



## Fellpony

The skirt is split abut they also do side saddle, Inhand, pairs, junior and lead rein classes.

It's mostly the 1700,s on but some ladies and classes do Elizabeathan and earlier  depends on the show and the Classes x


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Fellpony said:


> The skirt is split abut they also do side saddle, Inhand, pairs, junior and lead rein classes.
> 
> It's mostly the 1700,s on but some ladies and classes do Elizabeathan and earlier  depends on the show and the Classes x


Thank you for the info! I find this very interesting since I do historical costuming. I can see how a split skirt would be safer to ride. I'd probably make this as a long split skirt, then with that drape skirt over top of it so it would look like it was all one skirt with folds.

I wonder if we can get this class locally, or at least a demo at the local show and show it off!


----------



## Incitatus32

I would LOVE to have something like that over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Costuming and horses my two favorite things! 

*Must go pen a letter to all the breed associations I'm in and beg for this to be a thing over here!* :lol:


----------



## Fellpony

Red Gate Farm said:


> Thank you for the info! I find this very interesting since I do historical costuming. I can see how a split skirt would be safer to ride. I'd probably make this as a long split skirt, then with that drape skirt over top of it so it would look like it was all one skirt with folds.
> 
> I wonder if we can get this class locally, or at least a demo at the local show and show it off!



Just ask your local show organizers  Good luck I hope you manage it..


----------



## Fellpony

Incitatus32 said:


> I would LOVE to have something like that over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Costuming and horses my two favorite things!
> 
> *Must go pen a letter to all the breed associations I'm in and beg for this to be a thing over here!* :lol:


My two favourite things to we are even planing to do some hacking out in our costumes at local stately homes


----------



## greentree

Your turn out is gorgeous!! Congratulations! I would love something similar, with a German flair, since my ponies are 1/2 German.


----------



## Fellpony

*For Sale ...Concours Outfit*



Fellpony said:


> This is an outfit I have just had made but not yet worn at a show


This beautiful plus sized Concours outfit is now for sale. I will post anywhere in the world. it is a soft green size 18 jacket with lovely sparkly button... And a cream size 16- 20 cream skirt with a green velvet ribbon trim. The fabric has a slight shimmer to it so would look good indoors or evening performance..

For more information please PM me


----------



## Jan1975

I've never seen anything like that--how gorgeous!! Either those shows don't exist here or I just don't know about them. I live in the land of Western Pleasure.


----------



## Fellpony

Jan1975 said:


> I've never seen anything like that--how gorgeous!! Either those shows don't exist here or I just don't know about them. I live in the land of Western Pleasure.


I think it is a very British Class at the minute..but who knows maybe it would cross the ocean with some determined riders


----------



## EquineBovine

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:
WOW!
You and your horses are STUNNING!
More photos please!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## GreySorrel

Lovely outfits...your very lucky to have a seamstress who will do outfits like that, one of the things I wish we had here in the US as I have a beautiful riding habit someone gave me that would look smashing with my show cart and the team. the jacket needs letting out some but no one around here to do it.


----------



## Sheri Williams

Absolutely brilliant!


----------

